# Delta Jointer advise needed



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I came across this jointer for sale. There's no desciption of it or how much wear or model number with it. Looks in pretty good shape, though.
He's asking $200.00

Anyone have any knowledge of this model? & if it's liked or not? :thumbsup: :thumbdown:
Thinking of offering them $160.00 for it?

Cheers,
Rick


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's probably an optical illusion, but it looks like the table on the right side is sloping. Make sure you put a straight edge on it...

It looks SIMILAR to the JT-360 that was on sale last year that I missed out on... $200.00 is a pretty good price for a good condition 6" Delta jointer... Money well spent if it is in good shape...

Before you lay out your hard earned bucks, run a couple of sample boards over it, make sure it does what it is supposed to and leaves a good finish...


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I see what you're saying about the pic. Otherwise, it looks like a decent little jointer for the money.

Red


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I have that same one, except it's the older blue gray color. I have used it for over a decade with no problems at all. All i have done to it was to replace the blades when dull, and to keep it waxed and rust free.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I have that same one, except it's the older blue gray color. I have used it for over a decade with no problems at all. All i have done to it was to replace the blades when dull, and to keep it waxed and rust free.


Diddo,
I have the benchtop delta joiner and love it. If I was close to fort collins I would scoop it up. It has a longer bed than mine which I need.
New blades are always in stock at Lowes and cost 12 bucks.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys,

I'm still waiting for a response from the seller to see if he still has it.

All of your replies seems to be on the positive and the reviews I've looked up are the same ......regardless, I always take the replies on this site more seriuosly :thumbsup: .......feels like more of a buddy/buddy system here.

Should I be lucky enough to get, you'll be the first to know :smile:

Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

There's one up for sale in the Chicago CL for $100 right now. Talk about a steal.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I have that jointer. I like it well enough for a 6". Like another member said, test it first. $200 ain't bad. $160 would be a great deal.

Rob


----------

